# New word - - Fabrilia



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I certainly do not intend to imply I am superior, but I own the book, "The Superior Person's Third Book of Well-Bred Words", by Peter Bowler. I like learning about unusual words.

I discovered the word "fabrilla" and thought that a woodworker should know this word. It is "a collective term for all the various types of tools used by a craftsman".

One might say, as an example, "I don't even want to know how much my woodworking fabrilia costed me."

I'd be curious if this word is used in another language or if there is a similar word in another language with the same meaning.

Can any one honestly say they knew this word before today?

Another word thought - - Most of us are probably familiar with the latin term "Carpe Diem" (seize the day). Now that I am older I prefer "Carpe Dormio" (seize the nap).

Now you can impress your friends.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

From now on I'm going to tell my wife I am heading out to the Frabillian Paradise when she asks…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Carpe Dormio - sounds like a good idea. (I could use one…)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

If "devolve" really meant "de-evolve", would there be an opposing camp supporting Intelligent Destruction?

Are we not men? We are DEVO!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

While I appreciate and respect cr1's opinion, I am not in the mood for a serious discussion about word usage. I'm trying to avoid any logomachy.

Hey - it's New Year's eve.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Well! I searched every dictionary I could find and no "fabrilla".

BUT! The third item on* GOOGLE was THIS POST*. ...LOL… Or maybe it's nothing to laugh about??

Oh, Wait. It's the Actual Search Engine on LJ's so I guess it's to be expected.

YEP! It Is Rich!!

*CHEERS:* Rick


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Rich,
I believe the word "fabrilia" is Latin, originally.
Respectfully,
ddwwb


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

ddwwb - I'm quite certain that fabilla is of Latin origin. I would expect some variation of the word to appear in one or more of the languages that are derivatives of Latin, but I have yet to see that.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not so great with words. I try to explain to my kids that this is why I cuss so much, because my vocabulary isn't good enough to always express myself properly.

Also, these days, some of the foreign languages confuse me when they're thrown into American culture.

I came to the house the other day to see a box out by the garbage with the words, horno tostador. I seen from the picture that it was a toaster. In my mind, I was trying to figure out what a horny toaster was. Then I realized it was English on one side and another language on the other.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

William, sometimes cussing *is* the only way to express yourself properly, damnit!


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

*Rich* said "I discovered the word "fabrilla" and thought that a woodworker should know this word. It is "a collective term for all the various types of tools used by a craftsman".

One might say, as an example, "I don't even want to know how much my woodworking fabrilia costed me."

I'd be curious if this word is used in another language or if there is a similar word in another language with the same meaning."

Of course there is Rich, and it is right here in the English language….the word is "crap", as in I have too much CRAP in my shop to get anything done right now. Why did I buy all this CRAP? I don't need any more CRAP in my shop. I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Or - - -
How about 
"tools"?
"Stuff" 
"Things" 
Etc, etc.

Much more polite, don't you agree?
<lol>

ddwwb


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Well! I searched every dictionary I could find and no "fabrilla".

Me too.
It *is* in my "The Shorter Oxford English Dictionary on Historical Principles" - 2 volume set, *but* spelt with a single "l"...


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*GODZILLA* attacked the *FLOATILLA*,

As we watched and drank* SASPIRILLA*,

The weather was fine ,so we sat down to dine

On * SCENTILLA *of roasted* FABRILLA*

......................................................... ~ Ezra Poundcake


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

darinS says another word is "crap" which is from the english language, but I would hope that most if not all true craftsman would only have high quality tools. 
Yes, the tools don't make a better woodworker but don't true craftsman own high precision tools like Lie Nielsen hand planes, festool power tools, and powermatic woodworking machines.
A true craftsman would see the differences in the quality of tools offered and not buy "crap".

Here is my question, would a true craftsman buy Craftsman tools (from sears)? lol


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I am a child of the six-tee's and was part of that great experiment called Phonics and I can't spell worth a hill of beans.In fact I have found that most of the guys I graduated with cant spell either. On the bumper of my car I have a bumper sticker that reads Fonicks [email protected]#$ me up.Now I am not blaming the entire education system but at some point you just got to stop whats not working and go back to basics like* JUST MEMORIZE THE DAM WORD*.But with a little spell check and some leeway on my sentence structure from my fellow Lumber Jocks and I just might have an idea or something to contribute to this great thing we call wood working.My word is *Antidisestablishmentarianism*.Did I spell that right? Oh yeah the meaning? USE THE WORD IN A SENTENCE…..... I wrote this post with a hint of *Antidisestablishmentarianism*. God I love cut and paste!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Your Logic at first seems* IMPLACABLE*,

But it soon may be found quite *RETRACTABLE*,

I was listening one day , and heard Mr. Sears say :

Its not the tool that's amiss , so don't purse your lips ,

It's the* One *using* it* that is* CRAPABLE*
.......................................................................... T.S. Moment


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll try to use it in a sentence , but it may be hard without 'cut and paste '......here goes….

" HI ,* Antiidishwaterequestrianmentoscandyism *, wish you were here !!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

So what's another word for Synonym?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*OXYNYM*..........i think. ; )


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's an umbrella with fur.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Or…..*CARPE CRINIS*.....as the poular Latin phrase states .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*" Ode To FABRILLA "*

I surcumbed to my sweet * QUINTINELLA,*

Thighs as strong as a mountain *GORILLA*,

With my head in a vise , which always was nice ,

Her* ARMILLA *smelled just like *VANILLA*.
.......................................................................... ~ El Momento

( This was an innocent poem I composed about the sport of Wrestling , which I dearly love ).

I am now , also , very fond of the word ' Fabrilla ', thanks to* Rich* . Eventhough I did 
create some different meanings . That's the FUNKshunality of my Lexi….graphy… I 'rekin .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, It's very important to develop a good woodworking vocabulary . It takes some time as you progress . When someone uses an* unfamiliar term* on the *job*, it's important to ask them* exactly* what they means., and not be *too proud *to ask sensible questions, at the *risk* of being* embarassed* by your* lack* of knowledge . Construction and woodworking is a* dangerous *occupation , and you should set your *pride *aside and be willing to listen and Learn. Your well being,* and those with whom you work, depends on it .* I once had a* welding* foreman(I held journeyman's licenses in a few Trades in my 20's)* who* ,whenever he wanted you to grab a hold of the busy end of an Arkansas boom, or beat out a eye hook with a torch and hammer would always say "* Can I get your advise on something " ?

*
* Those words*, and their *deeper meaning *, always* stuck with me* . What a *gracious man* and *teacher*! This was always* His way* of saying " *We* are about to do something that requires your concentration and attention , and I am here to teach you and watch out for you . I found myself using the the same words and technique with my own children, even if it was a cooking lesson in the kitchen *. " Lizzy , can I get your advise on something ?* Should Daddy run some *cold water in the sink while he drains the hot water from your mack and cheese ? " Teaching should be instructive ,yet it should also empower those you are teaching to engage with you in a thoughtful manner . Aways allowing their opinion…....then relating your experience on what is the most safe, and best way to proceed , and why .

One of my favorite woodworking words is ' Relish ' . I can remember the day when I learned what this woodworking term meant . Of course I knew what it was before I could put a name to it . But, what a sweet irony* that it was not* only* a woodworking *word* but it was also the way I would* Feel *about the art of woodworking for* years to come *........I would *Relish* It . I'm sure we all do , or learn to do , and aspire to do .

Never feeling too young to learn , never being too old to learn, and *sharing* those *important Words .

*


----------



## franco88 (Mar 26, 2008)

Costed me????

Sorry guy, ......that just jumped out at me. Shouldn't one say "has cost" me?

yeah, yeah, I know it's a hobby but things go wrong when language gets confusing.

If that seems picky well get back to work. I know I am…..


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

Sometimes its hard enough to speak english for me. I dont even bother with other languages!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

What's "Crinis"?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Latin word : meaning ~* HAIR* : )


----------

